# In what posture do you receive communion at your church?



## Peter (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 18, 2005)

Sitting in the pew.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 18, 2005)

Sitting in our pews. 

I sort of like kneeling, but there are of course arguments about how that might be seen as a display of idolatry toward the elements. Interesting question, Peter.


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2005)

After you answer the poll, which do you prefer? Does Scripture speak on the subject, or is it a matter of indifference?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 18, 2005)

We walk up and receive it. I think it's adiaphoristic whether you're sitting or standing.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 18, 2005)

In the OPC and PCA churches I've attended it has been sitting in the pew. But when I was in the Free reformed Church we always sat at a table together. I prefer that form just because I think it more accurately represents what is going on there, communion with Christ and each other. It seems to have a more familial sense than the other forms. :two cents:


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2005)

Sitting in our pews


----------



## crhoades (Jan 18, 2005)

We walk forward to receive it. A nice twist our pastor did was to put the baptismal fount (sp?) in the middle of the aisle so everyone walks past it to remember their baptism. From one sacrament to the next.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 18, 2005)

We each walk forward, one row at a time, and kneel as the elders bring the elements and offer words of grace. It's a timely process, but I think it helps reflect just how central communion really is to the life of the body of Christ.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 18, 2005)

Chris:

Wow, man...I like that. "Thy free grace alone from the first to the last..."


----------



## ARStager (Jan 18, 2005)

Craig:

"Words of Grace"?? Such as?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 19, 2005)

Such as:

"Christ's body was broken for your sins on the cross. This sacrament reminds you that just as bread nourishes our bodies, so does Christ through his broken body nourish our souls. Take, eat, and rejoice."

Or:

"This is the cup of the New Covenant, ratified by the blood of Christ, the only atonement for sins. As you take this cup, drink with great joy, knowing that Christ's blood as atoned for all your sins."

Anything similar to the above is usually what is said.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 19, 2005)

As a Charismatic, I prefer a cartwheel or triple handspring, ALWAYS accompanied with loud shouting.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 19, 2005)

The eldership at my church is going through a few changes...that being said.....communion at 
my church.......well............you go up to the tables when ever you want while the "worship team" plays music..... and the most popular posture is sitting.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 19, 2005)

We are served in our seats (we don't have pews), and we break a piece off the bread and eat as we receive it. When it comes to the cup (non alchoholic wine - *sigh*) we all take our little thimbleful but we drink _together_.

Before either element is distributed, an elder reads some scriptures.

JH


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> We are served in our seats (we don't have pews), and we break a piece off the bread and eat as we receive it. When it comes to the cup (non alchoholic wine - *sigh*) we all take our little thimbleful but we drink _together_.
> 
> Before either element is distributed, an elder reads some scriptures.
> ...


Thats about the same as my church except we do not always have communion together.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

Sitting in pew.


----------



## JWJ (Jan 19, 2005)

Though I receive it sitting in a chair I much prefer to partake of the Supper at a table-- this is how I organized it when I served at various churches. In my humble opinion a table best captures the original setting, unity, and close knit fellowship-- both vertical and horizontal.

Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> As a Charismatic, I prefer a cartwheel or triple handspring, ALWAYS accompanied with loud shouting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

In our church, we sit at a common table. I think this practice has the most Biblical warrant. 

I think the key thing, from my perspective, is to avoid any practice which implies adoration of the "host." There have been many abuses throughout church history relating to the administration of the Lord's Supper and churches have gone off on different tangents. I would not be dogmatic about sitting vs. standing, but kneeling is a practice that to me smacks of Popery.

Schaff notes:



> In most of the Reformed churches (except the Anglican) the responses passed out of use, and the kneeling posture in receiving the communion gave way to the standing or sitting posture.


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2005)

I prefer to the table posture as (1) it is the historically presbyterian posture (2) it was likely the posture of Christ Himself. Andrew's right, kneeling for communion was typically seen as idolatry. It was a Roman Catholic way of worshipping the transubstaniated host. In the Articles of Perth imposed upon the Scottish Church, where there was no assumption of transtubstantiation, it was widely unpopular and decried as superstitious for reverencing the elements. I personally think its a trapping we should avoid. I have a question for kneelers, do you drink the wine kneeling? do you take the cup with your hands, or do you drink from the hands of the minister? Catholics don't allow the cup to everyone so the obvious problem you might have is averted, my guess is protestant kneelers do drink though.

Here's a particularly disturbing Romanist website on kneeling: http://www.ourlady.ca/info/kneeling.htm


----------



## yeutter (Jan 19, 2005)

we kneal at the rail in the front of the sanctuary

Some alledgedly conservative Anglican groups practice intincture. They then recieve the Lord's Supper standing.

Standing does not bother me nearly as much as the practice of intincture.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 19, 2005)

In college I attended a Lutheran Missouri Synod church (there were no reformed or Presbyterian churches there.) They went forward and then kneeled. They also used a chalice as well. Not sure if that is typical of all Lutherans or just this church.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 19, 2005)

We drink the cup while kneeling, and we are allowed to take the cup in our hands. Kneeling while taking the elements no more implies idolatry than having a raised platform for the pulpit implies the worshipping of the pastor. Kneeling is a posture of humility, which is how we are supposed to approach the sacrament, in humble reliance upon Christ.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

I normally don't cite from people like Jim Jordan  , but I found this comment by him interesting:



> Finally, I find no justification whatsoever for kneeling for communion. Every meal in the Bible is pictured as sitting or reclining, in a relaxed posture, save for the very first Passover. The whole point of the meal is that it affirms our peace with God, our sitting down with Him at table. Not to sit is to call into question our forgiveness and acceptance by Him. Sitting shows that we do accept His gift, and that we understand what it means. Almost all the Reformers understood this, and it is a sad accident of history that the Church of England did not reform herself in this area.
> 
> Anglican traditionalists come up with all kinds of justifications for kneeling at communion, but they all fall to the ground before the Biblical facts. Sitting at table with God is a sign that our peace with Him is absolutely secure. Jesus has finished the work, and sits with the Father; in union with Him, we also sit. If we do not sit, it shows that we do not understand our union with Him correctly. Standing and kneeling are not relaxed postures, and are most inappropriate for communion. If I visit a church that kneels, then I also kneel; but the Bible teaches otherwise and such churches need to work for reformation in this area.



http://www.biblicalhorizons.com/rr/rr029.htm


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 19, 2005)

Seriously though, at our missions base we have a communion table in the prayer room or you can take it back to your seat. 

Andrew, I'm glad _someone_ enjoyed that


----------



## JohnV (Jan 19, 2005)

Does mine count? No position! I am barred, for over two years; with still no resolution in sight. 

Sorry, it didn't mean to bring this in here, but its more than just a sore point with me to be refused the means of grace for so long, with the church being in no hurry to rectify the problem.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 19, 2005)

John, if you have a clean conscience with God I'll be happy to break bread with you.


----------



## AdamM (Jan 19, 2005)

> Such as:
> 
> "Christ's body was broken for your sins on the cross. This sacrament reminds you that just as bread nourishes our bodies, so does Christ through his broken body nourish our souls. Take, eat, and rejoice."
> 
> ...



Craig, I have always enjoyed worshipping at St. Paul´s when we are in Orlando and the way the church celebrates the Lord´s Supper is one of the reasons (also the preaching of Pastor Malone is quite good.) 

At our church, we normally partake with the congregation sieated in thier chairs and the Elders serving each row with trays.


----------



## AdamM (Jan 19, 2005)

> Does mine count? No position! I am barred, for over two years; with still no resolution in sight.



John, that is quite bizzare. Have you sought help from the Presbytery?


----------



## sastark (Jan 19, 2005)

At my church we all come forward together and stand in a large circle (and praise God that that circle is getting ever larger!). The elements (bread and wine) are then distributed by the elders to the confirmed members of the church. We use both a common cup and individual cups. We also use a whole loaf of bread, which the pastor breaks when reading "This is my Body which is broken for you. Do this in remembrance of Me." Then each person tears off a piece of the bread while the elders passes it around. After the bread is distributed, one elder takes the individual cups and begins distributing them. He is immediately followed by another elder who has the common cup. Members are allowed to take which ever they prefer. It's all wine.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 19, 2005)

> John, if you have a clean conscience with God I'll be happy to break bread with you.


It's not that easy, Chuck. There is still the fact that there is an indictment against me, whether or not I have a good conscience. 


> John, that is quite bizzare. Have you sought help from the Presbytery?


Can't do that, not until Session actually makes a ruling that can be referred to Presbytery. 

When I could, it has always been in a seated position. We used to all go around the table, leaving our pews. Then, when the church got really big, that couldn't be done anymore. So we were served in the pew. Later, when we formed a new church out of the old one, we continued the pew servings; though we could have gone back to a table format, we didn't. Later yet, when I joined the OPC, we were back to the table format. 

Also, what has changed is that we went from a communal cup to individual cups, or cuplets or cuppies, I guess. I like that. The minister would symbolically pour out the wine into the official cup, to show that we were all partaking of the same wine, but we all had individual cups to drink it from. Later, in the OPC, at first we had this same thing, but later we all had to drink from the same communal cup. It was a change in churches, not policy, that accounted for this change. 

I'm in favour of the individual cups myself. The symbolism can be shown in various ways, and the use of one, and often two, cups does not itself legitimize it.



[Edited on 19-1-2005 by JohnV]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> 
> 
> > Such as:
> ...



Adam,

Have you and I ever met? I find that I run into more and more people that are familiar with St Paul's in some way. When was the last time you were there?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I normally don't cite from people like Jim Jordan  , but I found this comment by him interesting:
> 
> 
> ...



My response to Mr. Jordan: You're joking, right?

First, tell me where, chapter and verse, that the Bible COMMANDS us to sit in a chair for communion? Anything short of a command makes the argument worthless.

Second, depending on what your precommitment is, you can make any argument using this kind of reasoning. For example, I could argue that sitting in a relaxed position is inappropriate because it shows disrespect to the Lord by focusing on our own comfort, when our sin should make us feel uncomfortable. Rather, we come humbly before the Lord to receive grace from him and to be nourished, having nothing of ourselves to bring to him. Our helplessness and humility is properly represented in our kneeling as we receive the elements. Not to kneel is to call into question our need for forgiveness and acceptance by Him. Kneeling shows that we do accept His gift, and that we understand our need for it. 

Now tell me, anyone who thinks the Bible has mandated a particular posture for receiving communion, are you in any way convinced by what I just said above?

[Edited on 19-1-2005 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## openairboy (Jan 19, 2005)

We are seated in the pews and we usually speak to one another as we pass the elements, "The peace of Christ" or something to that effect.

Craig is right about how we think our posture should be. Our church definitely leans in the direction of it being a "celebration", "wedding feast", God dining with us sort of view, so we are consciously seating and "talking", i.e. speak as we pass the elements.

Our view is definitely similar to Jordan's, because we place the Eucharist as the end of our reception by the Lord ("Call to Worship", "Confession of Sin", "Pronouncement of Pardon", "God Speaks (reading of the Word, sermon)", "We Give in Response Our Tithes", then the Lord meets us in a "meal".) Humility was at the beginning of the service (yes, a humility stays throughout the service, but now we enter God's court with confidence due to Christ' forgiveness, because we are resurrected with Christ and identified with him (confession and pronouncement of pardon).

Anyway, that's the short of the long of why we are seated and "talk".


----------



## JohnV (Jan 19, 2005)

> Now tell me, anyone who thinks the Bible has mandated a particular posture for receiving communion, are you in any way convinced by what I just said above?



Only if the church finance committee thought it necessary to have an ObusForm in every seat.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm wondering if I should start a poll for Presbyterian and non-Baptist reformed folks to see who's Zwingliist and who's Calvinist on the sacraments. Although I get the feeling that most folks I would call Zwingliist would reject the label. Is there a thread that's dealt with these distinctions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Craig,

I believe sitting not kneeling is the Biblical model. You seem to argue that anyone who doesn't kneel is "call[ing] into question our need for forgiveness and acceptance by [Christ]." On what basis do you make this assertion? Where do you find Scriptural warrant for kneeling? Doesn't making this assertion undermine your argument against Jordan's comments (ie., aren't you doing the very thing that you criticize Jordan for doing)? What is your response to the argument that kneeling to receive communion was a practice that originated in the Roman Catholic Church in order to show reverence to the "transubstantiated" host?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> I'm wondering if I should start a poll for Presbyterian and non-Baptist reformed folks to see who's Zwingliist and who's Calvinist on the sacraments. Although I get the feeling that most folks I would call Zwingliist would reject the label. Is there a thread that's dealt with these distinctions?



Just do a search. There's a couple out there.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> ...



Andrew, 

I was making a mock argument to refute Jordan's because Jordan's argument is really silly. We have peace with Christ, so we should therefore all sit comfortably in our seats to represent this. Wow, that's impressive. Look, I can do that too! In Christ, there is neither male nor female, so therefore women as well as men should be allowed to hold leadership positions in the church. Nobody in this forum would allow that kind of logic to fly, and neither should you let it fly in this instance with Jordan's argument.



> What is your response to the argument that kneeling to receive communion was a practice that originated in the Roman Catholic Church in order to show reverence to the "transubstantiated" host?



Genetic fallacy.

Here is my position. The Bible has not anywhere commanded us to receive communion in any particular posture. Nowhere. Notta. So therefore, to say that we are required to sit/stand/kneel for communion is legalism and adding to Scripture. It is a freedom that individual churches can decide upon. If you believe that the Bible has commanded us to assume a particular position, please show me, chapter and verse, where this command is found. And do so without universalizing case examples.


----------



## pastorway (Jan 19, 2005)

I partake while standing behind the pulpit facing the congregation as I administer the Supper for the church!

The congregation is sitting in their chairs. 

Unless it is at our once a month fellowship lunch (where we then partake of the elements as part of the whole meal) facing each other sitting around the table. 

I don't think a case can be made from Scripture for a normative or necessary posture while partaking. Sitting, standing, kneeling, reclining, lying down, "leaning on Jesus' bosom" (John 13:23), etc. It is not the posture that makes the observance of the Supper meaningful or orthodox. 

In fact, to focus on my posture instead of His body and blood is to have my eyes fixed firmly on my self when they should be firmly fixed on my Savior.

Phillip


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> I partake while standing behind the pulpit facing the congregation as I administer the Supper for the church!
> 
> The congregation is sitting in their chairs.
> ...



 How bout that, Phillip? We're in agreement!


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Craig. I don't remember ever seeing someone take the cup while kneeling, it just seems like an awkward position to me. Like I said, in the Catholic church (the only place Ive witnessed high church liturgicalism) they don't allow the cup to everyone and actually the practice of kneeling has become less common (but you're supposed to genuflect before re-entering your pew). I've probably seen the Priest drink kneeling, but I don't remember.

I object to the practice of kneeling for several reasons. It began as a form of adoration of the host; one of the worst forms of idolatry, where the host (a cracker), which is supposedly the literal body and blood of Christ, is worshipped as God. In England, after the act of supremacy and the collapse of Romanism, the practice remained one of many vestiges of popery. Now-a-days, presbyterians have adopted kneeling for no other reason I can think of except exactly because it is popish. There is a thread within the Reformed camp that's fallen for the attractions of the splendour and trappings of unregulated liturgcial worship. The idea that we should kneel out of humility I find wanting. Humility is among many feelings we should harbor during the Lord's Supper, probably the greatest of which is gratitude not humility, but that doesn't mean we should express them by assuming a special posture. Sitting at a table I find to be the best posture. Its the way Passover was celebrated and the way Christ instituted the Lord's Supper.



> In April 1553, Knox was called before the privy council to explain himself. Among the questions posed to the Reformer was, "If kneeling at the Lord's Table was not indifferent?"
> 
> Of course, kneeling at the Lord's Supper smacks of Popery, as though recipients are rendering reverence to the elements. In response to the inquiry of the privy council, Knox stated, "That Christ's action in itself was most perfect, and Christ's action was done without kneeling; that kneeling was man's addition or imagination; that it was most sure to follow the example of Christ, whose action was done sitting and not kneeling."
> 
> The lords of the English council engaged in a dispute with Knox over the matter. Finally, they concluded that Knox "was not called of any evil mind;" but "they were sorry to know him of a contrary mind to the common order." Knox answered that "he was more sorry that a common order should be contrary to Christ's institution."



Kevin Reed, True and False Worship
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualNLs/tfwintro.htm


----------



## pastorway (Jan 19, 2005)

if anyone really believe that Presbyterians, or anyone else for that matter, is being Popish for kneeling when they partake of the Supper, then they have missed the whole point of many responses to this thread.

It is not the posture of the body, but the posture of the heart that matters when partaking.

Phillip


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2005)

The real issue for me is one of dealing with a tender conscience. Anyone who has not been a Roman Catholic in the past really has no idea how much revulsion is incited by kneeling for communion. The thing is that Papists DO commit idolatry in those instances (adoring the host is proper Romanist theology), and that is hard to shake. Even though Phillip and Craig are right about the attitude of the heart being the important thing, I personally do not think kneeling is worth the pain (yes real pain) to a converted Roman Catholic.


----------



## puriteen18 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> I'm wondering if I should start a poll for Presbyterian and non-Baptist reformed folks to see who's Zwingliist and who's Calvinist on the sacraments.



I hope your not implying that all Baptists deny the Sacraments as means of grace. Historically, PA Baptists have continued to teach that both Baptism and our LORD's Supper are means of grace, made effectual to our salvation by the Holy Spirit. I'm a little sensitive to this subject. Please forgive me, if I have been too sensitive and misread you.

Anyway, I'm still a member in an SBC (praying and striving for a Reformation) so we take Communion in our pews.

I am once again intriqued with the practice of a small PA Baptist Church in my town. When celebrating Communion (always in the evening), those who are unable to partake are dismissed after the Service of the Word and only members able to take are allowed to remain.

They have "communion pews" that are at the front of the church and face inward. The partakers come forward and sit in these pews around the Table. 

I've never attended Communion there (they're very trad., still holding to closed communion), but this is what I have been told by a member.

I prefer this method of sitting " _'round the Board_ ". It seems the closest to both the Apostles and the Puritans.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyler,

I have often found time spent outside the table a good moment for reflection (even though, thank God, I've never been barred for disciplinary reasons.)


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> As a Charismatic, I prefer a cartwheel or triple handspring, ALWAYS accompanied with loud shouting.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 24, 2005)

Fredrick Greco commented on how those who had come out of Rome abhored kneeling because of the idolatry that was attached to it.

Kneeling was retained by German evangelicals and the Church of England. Is the danger really inherent with the posture?

Anyone who has been in a Romish congregation lately would wish for the kneeling to come back instead of the sloppy way they now distribute the elements


----------

